# fellow fromm users...



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Your dogs have issues with eye boogies or occasionally vomitting yellow bile?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dearest Shelley ,


Becky was on this before her liver issues , i cant remeber her having yellow bile ....... or boogers just the protein was really high for her and she would get the runs


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks as though I might not consider getting Fromm for Chrissy and Snuggles. I had been considering this since I have to switch from Blue Buffalo which I started a new thread earlier.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, eye boogers. But only after he wakes up in the morning. I clean them and they don't come back all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Some eye boogers in the morning but no vomitting at all.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No, no eye booties and no vomiting.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

No problem here (knock on wood) and I'm not even using the grain free.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually, I thought about it some more and realized Gustave's had eye boogers in the morning all through his life, even before we gave him Fromm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't post this to alarm anyone. I am slightly frustrated with feeding the dogs at the moment.

I have feed Fromm since Rocky was a puppy. I have noticed, when I feed him the grain inclusive, for an extended period of time (few weeks) he starts chewing on his paws. I don't know what it is that he can't handle, but there is something in it that doesn't work for him.

So we are focusing now on the grain free lines.

I have also noticed the boys have eye boogies lately, this was after finishing a bag of grain inclusive. 1. Eye boogies can be caused by allergies and they don't have to be to food. 2. I hear lots of people on Fromm talking about their dogs having eye boogies so I wanted to check here. 3. Eye boogies might also be related to the change of season as my boys have been eating fromm all this time and never had them before.

As for the vomitting, when a dog vomits yellow bile, it's normally because it's stomach is empty. This can also be caused by irritation in the lining of the stomach (too much kibble expanding in the tummy at once for example). Thing is, Rocky has digestive issues, the vet I discussed it with did a ton of bloodwork on him and found nothing out of the normal. She said sometimes, some dogs are just built different. (We did not do allergy testing). 

Rocky use to have yellow bile a lot. Lately I have been very careful about what I feed him, (THK seems to work very well for him). But, normally when the boys do the yellow bile throw up thing it's in the morning first thing, or with Rocky it use to be the middle of the day.

So, I think I am doing something wrong. At first I thought maybe it was the Fromm, but I'm not so sure. I have an odd schedule as I work evenings. The boys get fed around 9:30 am and then again about 8:30 pm. I always thought it takes food about 12 hours to digets, but... I make sure to give them a snack mid day because Rocky use to do the yellow bile mid day. Is the overnight too long without food? 13 hours? I wonder if I should break feedings to 3 times a day...

The reason I bring this up is that Tucker threw up yellow bile this morning-it's the second time in about three weeks that it's happened. He did devour his breakfast.

Tucker is also starting to try to pick up things outside-he could be just following Rocky's bad example-but then I wonder too, if they are missing something? Is it PICA? Is something in their diet not right?

They are mostly on kibble, but I do give THK on occasion-now only to Rocky as Tucker refuses to eat it. Anyway that's where I am at. I dunno, mebbe I should mix kibbles? Try something else? Try feeding differently? DH gives me flack every time I talk about buying more or different dog food....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi gets eye boogies in the morning but they are like the ones we humans get- kinda clear/gray and they do not have any odor. I use eyewash and a flea comb to remove them. He's had this even before Fromm ( if anything, it's way better than when he was on wellness for just a bag ). He tolerates both the grain free and grain inclusive. I actually mix the two kinds together too and Obi hasn't had any digestive issues. He does get tired of the flavors so I have to use different "toppers" like veggies, zested cheese, few cooked oats, steamed egg, etc... 

Maybe try a different flavor bag and see if things get better? I think using an eyewash and comb really helps with boogies. Hope this helps!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought all dogs have eye boogies in the mornings? Boo doesn't vomit and he's almost done his first small bag of fromm but I did find some bright yellow liquid in his stool, is this the same thing as yellow in vomit? :blink:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

The only thing i noticed was a little weight gain when we switched to fromm but other than that we are very pleased i am currently rotating between the grain free and am going to try a bag of the grain inclusive after that see how we go. No matter what food we are on maizy always has boogers mainly in the morning like marisa we use a flea comb and eye wash then they dont tend to come back through the day!! 

I normally feed at 7-8am ish then 5.30pm so about the same time difference as you so i dont think that should be causing the problem?? Let us know how you get on!


----------

